# Mini mules BAD for vet work



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jun 3, 2008)

I just had the vet out to do shots and Coggins on my 2 mini mules. Last year at this time, my one mule Jack was bad for the vet. When I got the 2nd mule Big Stuff, he came vetted so just yesterday was our first time getting him done. Both were terrible requiring a twitch and lots of man power and sweating. I asked the vet if mine were just bad and said most all of his mule clients are like this. I am pretty disappointed that you have to go through so much with them for just routine vet work. Had I known mules were like this before I got them, I may have passed on them. Does anyone else have major grief when it comes time for the vet?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know how to do links, so I'll just say, read the thread titled "It Almost Time for Betsy's Shots Again" on the bottom of the second page here to see what I'm dealing with!





A couple of weeks ago, my friend had the Vet over at her place, and wanted me to walk Betsy and Syd (her mini) the half-mile or so down there to get their shots done, too. Betsy's a sociable animal, she was happy to go if it meant she might meet some other equines while there. Syd was another matter. We had made the same trip a couple of weeks previously, to see a farrier. This was only Syd's second trim by a professional, and it did not go well. Not my fault, honest! I've been working on her feet, doing all the things a farrier might do, but this is me, and that's HIM





Anyway, suffice it to say, Syd was jittery. Betsy clopped along with my 7-year old leading her, only occaisionally taking an unplanned detour.





When it was finally Betsy's turn, I insisted that the Vet's assistants stand back and let me hold Betsy. They had seen her come in with my daughter, so I'm sure they wondered about my warning that "someone's going to get hurt" otherwise. You see, I knew Betsy would not intentionally hurt me, but I couldn't be sure what she'd do to strangers under those circumstances. Let's just say, she has a reputation. . . . Anyway, I had brought along an extra shirt (mine) which I tied over her eyes. That way, even though she knew what was up, she couldn't see the Vet coming. He's quick, I have to give him full marks for that! I did get knocked around a bit, but no harm done!

Poor little Syd wasn't any better. I think she was expecting much more than a couple of pricks. She blew up at anybody that came near her. Walking home, she spooked at every tree. I think she just knew there was a Vet hiding behind every other one, at least, the ones that didn't have farriers behind them! She's usually happier when I lead her on the left side, but I finally had to switch sides to get me between her and those horrible trees!

The last time Betsy had her shots done, she had a really bad reaction, so I got some Banamine from the Vet and started giving it to her within an hour of the shots. This time, she got a knot about the size of a hen's egg at both injection sites, but was nowhere near as sore as last time. It went away after about a week. I'm going to ask the vet what brand of vaccine he uses. I've heard that some animals seem to have more trouble tolerating the Fort Dodge brand?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Were these mules socialized at a young age? Socialization and alot of training is the key word for mules. They are very intelligent and once they learn something they will never forget it. I dont have any problems with my donkeys or hinnys. The only one who tried to run away from being caught when it is shot time or worming is Clementine, and she is one of my rescues who had been badly beaten and abused, so I dont blame her at all...she is very leary of anyone. My others stand really good for any picks of a needle or prods for a checkup. They dont like there teeth messed with however, and will give me on or two small rears but that is it.

Corinne

.


----------



## minimule (Jun 5, 2008)

Corrine is right. Mules need a lot of patience and time in everything they learn. You need to really work with them and let them know it isn't going to hurt them. Mine are all handled daily from birth. There are still a few things they each don't like but we can do anything we need to with them as long as we take our time and are patient. If you rush them every time they will never stand for it. One of mine will follow me around and try to get more and more of the de-wormer.



Another will stand without a halter to have his feet trimmed. Each one is different and you have to learn to cater to each one. It may take a long time but it wil pay off in the end.


----------

